# Ft. Wayne, IN



## Ed_260C_OR (May 11, 2017)

Folks,
I have a tractor (Ford 260C) that I need checked out (does not start). Based on the description it may be just a bad connection to the starter but I don't know. I am in Oregon and the tractor is in Ft. Wayne, IN so I thought it may be best to have it hauled to a tractor repair shop to have it checked out. I am looking for a reputable shop near Ft. Wayne. Does not need to be the cheapest shop just reputable.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ed,

I guess all the guys from Indiana are out working! This reply will bump you back to the top of the list. You may have to resort to the internet. Good Luck.


----------



## Ed_260C_OR (May 11, 2017)

Yep, busy time of the year for everyone. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about a mobile tractor / truck repair outfit? If they were interested in helping you out, they may be able to go and have a look at it. Best if someone you know is around to explain the situation, I 'd suspect.


----------



## Ed_260C_OR (May 11, 2017)

Long story but I picked it up myself.


----------



## Ed_260C_OR (May 11, 2017)

Turn out to be misslisted and is a 250C, which is fine. Starts & runs now that it has a new battery & starter. About 950 hours on the the after market hour meter so I am not sure what that means.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It means that the hour meter has been replaced, so you have 950 hours plus whatever hours were on it before replacement


----------

